# Tilapia bythobates



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks to another list member I now have a group of juvenile Tilapia bythobates ! They arrived yesterday at 12:10 pm by Fedex after a fast trip from Southern Indiana. Heat paks were still warm in the well packed box.

The largest and one half his size are in a breeder 37 along with 3 4" Green Severums, and the others are in a breeder 50 with three 2" Severums and five small plecos. All are eating well and have settled right in.

I am hoping that next month I will add some Tilapia snyderae to the group.

Anyone on the list that is interested in these let me know, I wont have any available this winter but its likely in the late spring and summer.

I am interested in several other of the CARES species. Hopefully it will be this spring or summer.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

An update on the T.bythobates, I have them now in their own breeder 37, a lot of green water in it, and some flower pots, in a week some daphnia will be added to the tank daily, but I doubt it will last lone enough to clear up the chorella.

The Bythobates is a very active fish, much different behavior then other Tilapia I have worked with. There is quite a range in size of this group, all from one brood. About half are starting to show the red coloration under the jaw and throat, they take flake and pellets readily. Several have staked out the flower pots, otherss hang around or in pcs of pvc .

A very interesting species for sure.

I am going to take probably four or five to the Greater Detroit Aquarium Society auction next sat, Mar 16th, proceeds from them will go to the Society. You can google the Greater Detroit Aquarium Society for their website and directions for the auction, its easy to find right off I 75 .

Hope to see some of you folks there.


----------

